# 3x3x3 - May 1-7, 2006



## dougreed (May 1, 2006)

1. R2 U B U R2 D2 U' L' D2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 U B' D' L2 R B U B D' U2 L'
2. U' B' D2 F2 B2 D' B' D U' L R2 U F L' R' F2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 L' R' D2 U2
3. F2 D' B R' F L2 B F' R' B2 L D' U L R B F2 D U2 L' F' U B L B2
4. D2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U' R' L2 B U R' U R' L' B2 F2 R' U F2 U' L R2 F2 R' F2
5. R2 U L2 F' L' U' L' R U' F' B D F D2 L' B R2 U2 F D' U2 F L F2 L'


----------



## Erik (May 2, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 16.52
Times: 16.48, 16.42, (15.70), (20.38), 16.65

I wish I had an average like this all the time B)


----------



## Kirjava (May 2, 2006)

Thom Barlow
19.56
(21.xx) 21.46 (16.93) 17.98 19.29

Meh


----------



## FrankMorris (May 3, 2006)

Frank Morris
16.38
17.47, (13.47), 17.35, 14.31, (18.17)

Last 3x3 Competition for a while. Hello Greece!


----------



## Joël (May 4, 2006)

Name: Jo?l van Noort
Average: 13.98
Times: 13.75 15.13 13.05 (12.44) (15.63)

Not bad .


----------



## mmwfung (May 4, 2006)

Average: 19.02
Times: (17.58) 20.10 18.12 (21.86) 18.84

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (May 4, 2006)

Jon Morris

14.38

(13.63), 14.97, (16.31), 14.25, 13.73

Not bad at all.


----------



## caseyp (May 5, 2006)

Name: Casey Pernsteiner
Average: 15.23
Times: 15.38, (14.47), (16.94), 15.11, 15.19


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 6, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 21.46
Times: 22.69, (22.77), (17.57), 22.61, 19.08


----------



## tsaoenator (May 6, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Average: 17.45
Times: 16.98, 17.92, (19.76), (16.71), 17.45
Quote: Not bad


----------



## pjk (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kal El_@May 3 2006, 09:54 AM
> * Frank Morris
> 16.38
> 17.47, (13.47), 17.35, 14.31, (18.17)
> ...


 Good luck in Greece Frank, and be sure to let us know how that 6x6 feels when you get back 
Pat


----------



## pjk (May 7, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 37.62
Times: (41.09) 40.18 34.78 (28.89) 37.89

Wasnt warmed up, but still decent.


----------



## Gungz (May 8, 2006)

Yu Jeong-Min

(15.297) 13.859 14.734 (11.453) 15.110
average : 14.567

using Timer for Speedcubing


----------



## dougreed (May 8, 2006)

*1. Joel van Noort...........13.98
2. Jon Morris...............14.38
3. Yu Jeong-Min.............14.57
*
4. Casey Pernsteiner........15.23
5. Frank Morris.............16.38
6. Erik Akkersdijk..........16.52
7. Andy Tsao................17.45
8. Michael Fung.............19.02
9. Thom Barlow..............19.56
10.Craig Bouchard...........21.46
11.Patrick Kelly............37.62


----------

